# BLOODLINE



## mocha2010 (Jan 17, 2010)

I JUST WANTED TO KNOW DO ANYONE KNOW WHAT BLOODLINE MY DOG IS. I WA TOLD HIS MOTHER IS BUCK AND ELLI. HIS FATHER IS REDBOY JEEP AND PELICAN. PLEASE I JUST WANT TO KNOW BECAUSE EVERYONE WHO SEES HIM SAYS HE'S A GOOD BREED


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

The only way to know what bloodline your dog is if he has papers from a registry such as ABDA, UKC, or AKC.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^^^^^ 100% correct.
but that doesnt mean he cant be your best friend.
you cant look at a dog and know the bloodline, and its bloodline not breed btw.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If your dog is Buck/Eli/Redboy/Jeep and something else, that would basically make him scatterbred. You take so many bloodlines and mix them together, you end up with a mish-mash. Agreed, that doesn't make him a bad dog by any means. Lots of good dogs have no discernable bloodline in their pedigree. Believe me, bloodlines are largely of use to breeders interested in perpetuating a strain and amateurs who want to impress others. For the average pet owner, they're just words.

Enjoy your dog.


----------

